

Ask HN: Renting house in SF / Bay area? - gesman

Arriving from Canada, having job offer and monthly budget around $4-4.5k - need to rent 3 bedroom something within 40 minutes of driving to SF downtown.<p>What do I need to have (paperwork?) and whats the best way to proceed?
======
what-no-tests
You'll need proof of income (pay stubs or something to that effect) and the
ability to hand over a cheque for the deposit, a cheque for the background
check and a cheque for the first month's rent.

